# How to partition Intel MacBook Pro?



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to repartition a MacBook Pro's HD, however I can't seem to find the software to do this. I bought VolumeWorks, and it doesn't work, all the options are ghosted except "help" and "close". What software should I use? I don't want to reinstall OS X from scratch, is this the only option?


----------



## chabig (Apr 7, 2006)

waiting_for_OSX said:
			
		

> I want to repartition a MacBook Pro's HD, however I can't seem to find the software to do this. I bought VolumeWorks, and it doesn't work, all the options are ghosted except "help" and "close". What software should I use? I don't want to reinstall OS X from scratch, is this the only option?


Plug in an external drive (you do have one for backups, right?) and backup the internal drive to it. Then partition the internal drive to your heart's content. Finally, restore the external drive to the internal partition.

Chris


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have many files on my machine yet so, at this point, that solution is more difficult than re-installing OS X from scratch.
Isn't there some software that can do this like Partition Magic for the PC?


----------



## chabig (Apr 7, 2006)

Let's talk about why you'd want to partition. The only good reason to partition is that you want to install multiple bootable operating systems. Otherwise, you ought to just keep a single partition.

Chris


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for your help Chabig.


----------



## chabig (Apr 7, 2006)

You are welcome. Are all of your questions answered?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2006)

The other answer is:
If you don't have much added to your MacBook, then boot to your restore DVD, Open Disk Utility from the menus, re-partition to your desires. Then restore your system to the partition that you want to use for that.

If you are looking to partition for installing WinXP (the thing to do, I guess) then follow the (easy) instructions included with Boot Camp, which can re-partition for the purpose of installing WinXP, without all the hassle of reinstalling everything. Just make sure you have a current backup......


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 7, 2006)

you could, in theory, use boot camp to dynamically add a partition in FAT32, and then use disk utility to format that partition to HFS+ (journaled).


----------

